# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Мнения.

## Axel Morph

В свете последних происшествий и глядя на тему
http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?p=2388#2388
предлагаю закрыть форум для не зарегестрированных, чтобы люди не "натыкались" на страшные форумы о смерти.

И раздел Антисуицид предлагаю переименовать в "мнения" ибо они полезны в обществе победившего капитализма.

----------


## Night

Это уже вторая тема с подобным содержанием.Бесит,не знают что и выдумать.Незарегестрированным? так они зарегятся и все будет как раньше.
Был форум,на котором выдавали доступ только проверенным людям,итог-70 зарегенных,10 активных,2 тыс постов,1\3 из которых админские.А потом всеравно о этом форуме узнали..и доступы были получены.
Тут надо совсем подругому,хотя ублюдков готовых тратить свое время на это хватает.Всегда они будут.Если хочешь уничтожить зло-уничтож человечетво.Мы живем в Догвилле,кто смотрел тот поймет.

----------


## [email protected]

закрывать не стоит...мож еще что придумать...?

----------


## grey

> В свете последних происшествий и глядя на тему
> http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?p=2388#2388
> предлагаю закрыть форум для не зарегестрированных, чтобы люди не "натыкались" на страшные форумы о смерти.
> 
> И раздел Антисуицид предлагаю переименовать в "мнения" ибо они полезны в обществе победившего капитализма.


 АНТИсуицид помоему лучше передаёт мысль темы
но если большинство будет за "мнения" то можно изменить.

можно проголосовать

----------


## Blackwinged

ИМХО, стоит закрыть только самые провокационные разделы, а "Антисуицид" и им подобное оставить на обозрение юных, несозревших умов...

----------


## Александр

Думаю для не зарагестрированных всё таки надо закрыть форум. А переименовывать тему не стоит, потому как страсти там кипят именно на название АНТИ.

----------


## Crash

Это все было на Лепрозории; как показывает практика, толку с этого мало. IMO, менять ничего не нужно.

----------


## grey

"способы суицида" закрыты для гостей

----------


## Betta

*Blackwinged
*
А как ты хочешь определять юные умы иль нет?!
К тому же зарегиться мож кто угодно..помоему бесмысленно.И переименовывать не надо,так как сейчас понятнее

----------


## Blackwinged

*Betta*
Это ирония, не принимай всерьез.

----------


## Axel Morph

Во-первых можно сделать так, чтобы зарегистрировался не кто угодно, а кого угодно вообще тут не было.
Во-вторых, не знаю, как на лепрозории, но помню, когда я случайно оказался админом Клуба самоубийц (действительно случайно), то даже там такое подействовало.
В принципе, меня решение grey устраивает.

----------

